# Shingleback Q's



## ZK928 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys, probably getting a shingleback pair soon, so im wondering if you guys can show me your setups for indoor enclosures so i can get some ideas and could you tell me some of the stuff you feed your shinglebacks.Thanks in advance


----------



## ZK928 (Jan 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## herptrader (Jan 15, 2010)

We have a pair in an enclosure 600 x 900 (x 400H). White sand as a substrate. UV 2' flouro and a 50 halogen for basking about 250mm above a plank. I keep it very dry but always have water available from a dog bowl. The only other cage furnishings are ceramic pipes. They like to wedge under the basking board to sleep.

I would not put them in anything smaller but ours seem very happy.


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 15, 2010)

im getting my shingleback on tuesday and one question also how do you keep the humidity low


----------



## kupper (Jan 15, 2010)

I keep 6 in a 6x2x2 and there happier than Larry


----------



## ZK928 (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys, so I take it that sand is an okay substrate for them?


----------



## belmcc (Jan 15, 2010)

We keep ours in same size tanks as herptrader but use Breeders Choice as a substrate, which helps to keep the humidity down - ours get offered water twice a week, also to keep humidity down (we are in Sydney so not a natural place to find stumpies) and ours sleep together in a cave.
Foodwise they are very similar to blueys - fruit, veges chopped up plus some meat or dogfood.... ours love blueberries and will eat them from your hands.
I hope you enjoy your sumpies as much as we enjoy ours - they have great personalities and the best looking yawn in the world!:lol:


----------



## lemonz (Jan 15, 2010)

as others have said, to keep humidity down, only offer water every now and then, certains sites and breeders will tell you a different thing. i keep mine in a 5Lx3Wx2H. i use sand. also remove any pooo as soon as you see it. basically keep the enclosure hot and dry. my basking spot is on thermostat at 41.


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 15, 2010)

(we are in Sydney so not a natural place to find stumpies)*quote*

i live in the sydney area aswell thats why i was abit worried about humitiy, do you se a glass or wire enclosure?


----------



## lemonz (Jan 15, 2010)

wire enclosure? i use wooden, they hold heat better


----------



## ZK928 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks heaps for the info bel and lemonz


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2010)

Hijacking your thread for a minute, when do shingles breed? Anyone know?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 16, 2010)

kupper said:


> I keep 6 in a 6x2x2 and there happier than Larry



Larry is sitting on the windowsill watching the world go by, i dont think anyone is happier than Larry.


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2010)

Reason i ask when breeding season is is because im debating whether my 'suspected female' shingle is preggas or just a big obese tubbo.
Any thoughts?

View attachment 113404


----------



## kupper (Jan 16, 2010)

Preggas I reckon


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2010)

Oooh I hope so
Mind you "she" does eat alot.
The other one i have is only a couple cm shorter in length and "he" is only half as roud as that porker


----------



## Shari (Jan 16, 2010)

Midnight - the breeding season is in the sping and if ur shingle is pregnat she wil drop some where near april.


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the info Shari. Wish me luck!


----------



## belmcc (Jan 16, 2010)

We keep ours in a melamine tank with glass front and side vents - keeps the heat in and easy to clean


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 16, 2010)

your stumpy is massive


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2010)

Nah not really, the box she is sitting on is one of those cat carrier boxes. Although i havnt ever seen a bigger one in the wild. Never seen another one in captivity at all so i dont know


----------



## Shari (Jan 16, 2010)

in the summer we see them in the yard and they are pretty big


----------



## lemonz (Jan 16, 2010)

my shingle backs afre huge, like i cant hold them for long periods because they get too heaqvy for my arms.


----------



## herptrader (Jan 17, 2010)

They do tend to eat big when pregnant and then go off their food for a while before giving birth.



midnightserval said:


> Reason i ask when breeding season is is because im debating whether my 'suspected female' shingle is preggas or just a big obese tubbo.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 113404


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2010)

my shingleback is about 2years and hes still a little miggit


----------



## lemonz (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine just turned 7 on boxing day 
they got a retirement village as a pressie.


----------



## ZK928 (Jan 18, 2010)

lol lemonz, you got any pics of your setup/shinglebacks?


----------



## lemonz (Jan 19, 2010)

no but if you add me on msn i can show you on webcam. i dont have a camera.


----------



## lemonz (Jan 19, 2010)

well that works.


----------



## Kimbully (Jan 19, 2010)

7yo is not retirement time! A Tafe in Boxhill had babies at the age of 19 and 20 years old!
Mine were all adults when I got them and I have had my male for 12 years and my female for 9 years. Mine are in a melamine enclosure (about 4ft) One male and two female, on breeders choice with a small water bowl filled once a week. They are omnivores and will eat more fruit and veggies than the other Bluies. They also like quite a few flowers.

Kim


----------



## ZK928 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the infro kim


----------



## christo (Jan 20, 2010)

Shari said:


> Midnight - the breeding season is in the sping and if ur shingle is pregnat she wil drop some where near april.



My pair have had young in January for the last two years. I'm fairly sure there are more on the way this years too, but no birth as yet.


----------



## Shari (Jan 20, 2010)

it will be in april-july when it gives birth.


----------

